# Time to Laugh



## Satcomer (Mar 12, 2011)

Charlie and the Apple Factory

If you can't laugh at yourself who can you laugh at?


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 12, 2011)

LMAO!


----------



## icemanjc (Mar 14, 2011)

Lol.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 15, 2011)

I like that version more than the original movie (or the remake with Depp).


----------



## reed (Mar 16, 2011)

Always wait for the 3rd version. It'll be even better. Apps. included.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 20, 2011)

Also take a look at The iPad and Velcro, a Match Made in Heaven [HD].


----------



## icemanjc (Mar 21, 2011)

It really does make me want to put velcro all over my house!!


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 21, 2011)

If you really think about it, if you already have a 2nd Gen and still have the first Gen, this would make the perfect rear seat entertainment for the kids in the backseat. However I would just use a good snug cover before using the velcro.


----------



## reed (Mar 24, 2011)

new app.............oyster stew...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8xFUMTvHIs


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 31, 2011)

Three Big Pigs: Middle Eastern revolts told Angry Birds style.


----------



## bbloke (Apr 6, 2011)

A clip from "The IT Crowd," a comedy about three people providing the IT support within a company.  In this segment, Moss is in court to act as a character witness for his boss (in the loud suit) and is rather nervous about the whole experience...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDUsZay38es


----------



## bbloke (Apr 7, 2011)

And here's the IT Crowd's introduction to the social networking site, Friendface:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rNgCnY1lPg


----------



## reed (Apr 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKMYQf2ZOZM&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53lZOZRqLEk


----------



## reed (Apr 9, 2011)

couldn't resist.....


http://xoteria.com/CH25.html


----------



## bbloke (Apr 11, 2011)

IT Crowd's encounter with the anti-piracy ad:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuxO6CZptck


(If you haven't seen it before, the real version is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GH5LPqp9Irs )


----------



## reed (Apr 12, 2011)

good one bbloke. I will never download illegally ever again.EVER! In fact, I don't even how to do that.
 Okay guys...
now for the LAST HANDGUN ON EARTH.... firesign theater

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgm9H3hmH1o


----------



## Satcomer (May 20, 2011)

HE'S THE COMPUTER MAN


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 7, 2011)

Exclusive Preview on iOS 5 






This is really a cool magic tricks using an iPad.


----------



## Satcomer (May 24, 2012)

A Pixar Studio tale about backing up


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 25, 2013)

I had to post this because it so funny because it probably will be the future. 

ADmented Reality - Google Glasses Remixed with Google Ads


----------



## Satcomer (May 8, 2013)

I am at it again! If your an old Star Trek fan  and know of Leonard Nimoy's signing history will love the video (Spock vs.Spock and know of the new Star Trek movies) in the short hilarious video Zachary Quinto vs. Leonard Nimoy: "The Challenge".


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 9, 2013)

A real funny commercial: Le papier ne sera jamais mort / Paper is not dead ! . ::ha::


----------



## Satcomer (May 25, 2014)

I just had to post this funny little short Johnny Express. It shows what happens when a space delivery truck is as big as a palent.


----------

